# NICE! Spring IS coming!!



## bikesnbuses (Jan 30, 2020)

Sunkyong Cycle Mower - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1985 Sunkyong Cycle Mower. Very rare collectors item. Only 50 ever produced. Everything on the...



					providence.craigslist.org
				



*Sunkyong Cycle Mower - $1000*
1985 Sunkyong Cycle Mower. Very rare collectors item. Only 50 ever produced. Everything on the bike is in perfect working order including the mower. The blade is sharp will cut grass. Serious inquires only. If add is still up item is still available. Call or text anytime.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 30, 2020)

if I had a small lawn i'd give 50 bucks for that bike... maybe a hundred if it worked real well.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 30, 2020)

@fordmike65 ...How about now??


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2020)

that would kill my neighbors if they saw me using that.... from laughing too hard.


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 30, 2020)

Replace the blade with brushes and could be lead bike on a ride, clearing the way !


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 30, 2020)

That is pretty rad! Put a wizzer motor on it....


----------

